# On the hunt for 1x1 RP Partners



## diamondfurs (Apr 20, 2018)

Yo! I'm in the market for a new partner. I'm a little new to the furry community, but I've got about a decade or so of general roleplaying experience under my belt. I'd consider myself semi-lit to lit, with a preference for 1-2 meaty paragraphs per post 

The kinda partner I'm looking for would be 18+, chill with romantic plots (doesn't have to be the main focus, tho!), down with LGBT+ characters, and up for a casual sort of atmosphere. Mature themes are a-okay, but I'd highly prefer having a plot before we get to the naughty bits. No diaper/cub stuff, vore, or watersports/scat please. 

Setting wise, I'm fine with fandom stuff or original verse. Fave fandoms are Dragon Age, D&D, Lotr, Pokemon (either as pokemanz or trainers), or Flight Rising. Not really lookin for slice of life/high school/college settings tho. Preferred pairing is M/M, but I'm chill with F/F, M/F, and other arrangements too. 

I've got plenty of OCs up for this, furry and humanoid. Furry-wise, I prefer to use Zorlin (sailing dragonborn monk) or Dahlia (hyena lesbian beach babe). Humanoid wise, I've got Vincent (cursed mask salesman), Jack (angry mobster), and Ren (handsome dwarf). If none of these tickle your fancy, feel free to ask for a full list, or we can just make up our own! Idgaf, this post is probs too detailed already lmao 

Feel free to recc me good rp discord servers too


----------



## Foxboxunion (Apr 21, 2018)

I'd be interested depending on what you had in mind.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm generally down for a D&D style sorta thing, though not too big on lewd premises


----------



## Xingot (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm down.


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 18, 2019)

Sounds fun. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Xingot (Jul 18, 2019)

Ravenhurst1161 said:


> Sounds fun. I'll give it a shot.


I'll try my best to type out what you prefer for me to give, but I'm not good on details of paying attention so don't expect too much outta me.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 4, 2019)

Locking this due to necro


----------

